# 4G nano NOW WITH NEW PICS



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that a finnex tank?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

plan on adding shrimp?


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

merk1_99, No it isnt i dont think, im in Australia and it is called a splish and splash tank cheap one. im thinking about dee rimming it but still not sure. 

crimsonbull57, No not planning to add any shrimp they are hard to find here in aus, not sure why tho. May add 1 or 2 small otos not sure yet. 

Im hoping that the Hemianthus will start to grow along the bottom i will keep trimming and see how it goes.


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

If anyone has any simple tips to get my Hemianthus to fill in please let me know. im just growing the stems then trimming and replanting so it gets thicker


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

Update, the is going great and plants are doing well the Hemianthet is getting hicker and growing well fish are great.
pics when i get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## matticusfinch92 (Mar 29, 2009)

What a nice, simple natural looking setup. I love the tiny little plants you have on the bottom.

I also have the same tank, but 5gal I think. I wouldnt be too keen on de-rimming it though, especially if you have the filter hanging off the top.

btw... do you know if the tank is plastic or glass? When I bought it I was told that it was glass, but it feels alot lighter, and more like some sort of perspex (or however you spell it).


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks, it does the job has really filled in now. mine is all glass and yeh it feels light but it is deffinately glass i dont think i will try derimming as i may break it haha. 

here is a bad shot of it after a trim and with my webcam will get some decent shots soon if there is any interest


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha! Guess you don't need any tips on getting your HC to grow. Beautiful!


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, i buggered up it is really HM but it still looks good. 
I will try get some better pics as the Webcam pics dont do it justice. 
The dslr should help give a perspective of what it really looks like :thumbsup:


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

*BAM* the last picture looks so good! A higher quality picture is definatly needed!! Wow its so lush and thick!! good JOB


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

+1. Some better quality pictures would be great! The Hm sure is bushy now.:thumbsup:


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks guys i will get some pics tonyt. it needs a clean and trim tho i have been busy with my University exams so havent given it much time. plus with the 30g at work and my other 20g at home it gets the least attention being the smallest haha


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

ok guys are requested. its really dirty so be kind haha


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

nice pix


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Everything grew in nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks guys. any critique welcome hey


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

No critique from me! Beautiful tank!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy insanity!! That looks great!!!


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks heaps guys. Like i said its all new for me this nano stuff haha. im used to bigger tanks but it is looking ok so thats good!

Will get more pics when i get a chance!! (and when its clean :icon_redf)


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow the red is really popping


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The tank looks awesome man. It really has developed well. The only thing I would say is to swap out the white clouds for a smaller fish, or better yet, some shrimp.
6 white clouds in a 4gl is a little much. Remember, 4gl is the empty volume. Adding substrate, plants and hardscape reduces the amount of open swimming space.

Other than that, that tank is looking rad. Keep it up and welcome to the world of nano.


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks mate, yeh there are only 2 white clouds now unfortunately. i went on holidays a while ago and had someone feed the fish. they fed them to much though and you know the rest :icon_cry:. Im thinking about adding shrimpbut they are abit hard to find here in Australia. have you got any ideas for small fish species to add


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't really recomend any type of fish except maybe a betta. I'm not even keen on keeping them in anything less than 5gls. But for a tank that size, you're going to be hard pressed to find a fish that is suitable. Maybe endler or guppy fry, while they are tiny until they grow too big.


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

yeh i was thinking about some endlers. i might head that way. thanks for the advice i will have to get some pics of my other tanks up!!


----------



## Eileen (May 31, 2009)

How about endler males.They stay very small and don't make a big mess like other fish. Black bar endlers are really pretty. I have Tiger/hybrid endlers in my tanks. They are a livebearer fish and getting a pair for a small tank would be a big mistake. I have endlers and dwarf shrimp in my planted 3 gal. tank. I have yellow shrimp. Red cherry shrimp is also a good shrimp to get and looks really nice against the plants. :fish:


----------

